# Devils Lake June Walleye



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am going up to Devils Lake this summer in June. I am wondering if anyone can help me with some good summer walleye spots on Devils Lake and how they catch them. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Slip bobbers in the trees
Cranks or jigs/plastics pitched shallow in any bay where you can find the warmest water or into weed beds.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Ive had good luck casting a #5 shad rap in the trees but that is no secret.
Ive also had good luck trolling or drifting spinners on old roadbeds or on shallow flats in the spring. Im not a big slip bobber guy but I think if you know what your doing and like this style of fishing you can do pretty well. If you try any of these things I personally guarantee you will catch some walleyes. Have fun and good fishing.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pitching small cranks in the shallow bays has worked for us at DL in June and July. You''ll also find lots of huge white bass in those bays and they're a blast to catch.


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

duckslayer said:


> Slip bobbers in the trees
> Cranks or jigs/plastics pitched shallow in any bay where you can find the warmest water or into weed beds.


----------

